# Change from ZSP to Critical Skills Visa within South Africa.



## GodfreySithole (Nov 19, 2015)

Good Day.

May I kindly check the following:

1. Can I apply for a CSV from within RSA when I hold a ZSP.

2. Online forms from VFS do not allow for the application from within due to some mandatory fields that apply when you are outside the Republic. How do I bypasss these.

3. I have all the documents ready and would want to know before I spend a lot of money on an application that maybe legally invalid.

4. Is there anyone with a situation like mine who has succeded inthis type of application,

Thanks guys

Cheers


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

As far as l know,you can apply for a change of conditions on your existing permit,of which in your case you will have to do the application from the South African embassy in Harare.ZSP permit doesn't allow you to do the changing within the republic of RSA


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

I changed my application from DZP to a Section 11(6) visitors visa


----------



## GodfreySithole (Nov 19, 2015)

Nomqhele so you did you application for change of conditions in Zimbawe at the RSA embassy?


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Nope l did it in Johannesburg Harrison Regional Office of which in your case you will need to do the application from the RSA embassy in Harare


----------

